# Checking out the neighbor's maid (coincidence?) Should I talk to hubby about this?



## Maryjean76 (Jun 16, 2020)

So my neighbor has this rather attractive maid that comes to work in her home every single day. I feel a bit threatened by her looks to be honest, she's much younger than me.

Lately, I have noticed that when she finishes her work and walks out to her car, coincidentally my hubby walks by the window or he is out on the balcony and glances her way for a split second.

I am starting to obsess about this now. Like I know at what time she finishes working and have started to observe what hubby does around that time.

So far in the course of 2 weeks, I have noticed:

-One day I heard the door of the building close and coincidentally my hubby walked by the window and glanced out as she was entering the car.
-Another day, he heard the door and looked outside thinking it was our construction workers who were supposed to come fix a few things.
-Sometimes he has taken the trash out right when she's coming in the building.
-Today, he went out to hang clothes and placed them in a way that faced her so he saw her walking to her car.

Too many coincidences! Especially thinking that it takes her like 10 seconds to walk to her car and leave and a day is made of 24 hours!

Today, was a nightmare, my neighbor came upstairs and noticed our windows needed some cleaning and told us "do you want me to send my maid to you, she's great at cleaning windows fast!?"

I blushed nervously and kept saying "no, I 'll take care of it" and she was insisting and my hubby then looked at me as if waiting to see what I said and I kept on saying no...

In any case, I wonder whether I should say something to my hubby about my feelings, but there's this something that stops me... like if I am putting out my vulnerability.

Yuck, it's such an unpleasant situation and then when I meet her on the stairs I would feel terribly uncomfortable knowing that I have "spilled the beans" of me being jealous of her. 

I once was in a similar situation with a cashier in a store (I was convinced she was flirting with my hubby and my hubby started getting picky on how to dress before shopping). I got to the point that shopping was making me extra anxious, I told my hubby (who told me it was all in my head!) but since then I didn't want to put leg in that store anymore.

On top of this jealousy, it also bothers me if the maid notices my hubby often being out right when she's out. It just feels a bit indiscreet- so to say, but if she likes being looked at, even for a split second, I would hate that too!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

You are being needlessly stupid, just call her in, and let your husband have his way with her, just don't joint in, it will ruin the moment. Then you'll be happy after your husband is all relaxed. Don't forget to serve him a nice glass of wine, and thank the neighbor's maid for her services. A good tip might help.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

NExt time he takes a peak outside, he turns around and gets the frying pan upside the head. Works every time, or so I’ve heard.

you could also go buy a French maid outfit and be dusting the blinds when he comes home from work. 

or, you could pay the maid to pretend to want to do him, then have him go to the bedroom and turn the lights off, swap places and have her leave, and see if the sex is better when he’s thinking you’re her. Be sure to be wearing her perfume. If so, you can always confront him for cheating on you the next day!😋

just brainstorming here for you.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> just brainstorming here for you


@Evinrude58, come on man  that's to much work. I think my plan is the one with the least resistance. , and the best outcome for poor suffering hubby.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

You guys are rotten. 

This really can be painful, especially for women as we age, being compared to younger women all the time.



Evinrude58 said:


> NExt time he takes a peak outside, he turns around and gets the frying pan upside the head. Works every time, or so I’ve heard.


Best advice so far 😁


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

theloveofmylife said:


> You guys are rotten.
> 
> This really can be painful, especially for women as we age, being compared to younger women all the time.
> 
> ...


Read her other threads.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

The whole situation sounds kind of hot to me if I’m being perfectly honest. Do we really call people “maids” anymore though? Is that a thing?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Maryjean76 said:


> So my neighbor has this rather attractive maid that comes to work in her home every single day. I feel a bit threatened by her looks to be honest, she's much younger than me.
> 
> Lately, I have noticed that when she finishes her work and walks out to her car, coincidentally my hubby walks by the window or he is out on the balcony and glances her way for a split second.
> 
> ...


I think you are setting yourself up for failure, but it is your choice.

Do you want to be your husbands mother and guardian or his wife and lover? That is the question you need to think about. 

She may be younger and in your mind more beautiful, but if you have been a good wife you have decades of experience in turning your husband on and knowing how to sexually please him. Of course, if you haven't been a good wife and don't have superior knowledge in sexually pleasing your husband, it might be time to start learning. If you want to drive him away, you can play "mother" and forbid him to look at her, That is not likely to work well. Instead accept the challenge and "f" his brains out to keep him interested in you and only you. After all he married you for a reason.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> The whole situation sounds kind of hot to me if I’m being perfectly honest. Do we really call people “maids” anymore though? Is that a thing?


What part of this thread do you find hot? The hubby checking out the pretty maid from afar?

A maid, or housemaid, is a female that falls under 'domestic worker' category of job professions. The rich and elite can afford this type of service, although the middle class often hires 'cleaning ladies.'


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

ah_sorandy said:


> What part of this thread do you find hot? The hubby checking out the pretty maid from afar?
> 
> A maid, or housemaid, is a female that falls under 'domestic worker' category of job professions. The rich and elite can afford this type of service, although the middle class often hires 'cleaning ladies.'


I know what a maid is, but I guess I don’t associate with anyone who actually has one. When I read the OP’s post I can’t help but picture a super sexy, model-esq woman in a French maid’s uniform, bending over to reveal just the smallest hint of her backside while giggling each time the husband comes into view. She’s probably not interested in the husband at all, unless he’s filthy rich. It’s all somewhat entertaining to me for some reason.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Next time you catch him staring, go stand by him, look outside and say, "Oh yeah... I can see why you'd stare. She's cute." Then smack him on the butt and walk away.

Message: I'm not threatened by this and in fact, I'm a little sexy desirable thing, too.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The careless man has _made_ his desire known to his wife, luckily, not yet, to the _maid_, and now he has been _made_ out to be a lecher.

I had another rather bawdy line, but _Nemesis_ erased it.



_The Typist- _


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> The careless man has _made_ his desire known to his wife, luckily, not yet, to the _maid_, and now he has been _made_ out to be a lecher.


Yeah it’s pretty hateful to gawk at a younger woman in front of your wife. Glances are one thing but standing at the window drooling like a cartoon wolf is mean and designed to make his wife feel bad about herself. That’s a shame, I wouldn’t say anything but I would start pulling away. The “pick me” dance just makes you look pathetic.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yeah it’s pretty hateful to gawk at a younger woman in front of your wife. Glances are one thing but standing at the window drooling like a cartoon wolf is mean and designed to make his wife feel bad about herself. That’s a shame, I wouldn’t say anything but I would start pulling away. The “pick me” dance just makes you look pathetic.


Yes, I agree.

Aging is a humbling journey.
Especially for those who are naturally prideful.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> Aging is a humbling journey.
> Especially for those who are naturally prideful.


And no one who loves you makes fun of or mocks you while you go through it.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I just want to know what the neighbor’s doing to make enough mess in her house that she needs the maid every day…


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Maryjean76 said:


> So my neighbor has this rather attractive maid that comes to work in her home every single day. I feel a bit threatened by her looks to be honest, she's much younger than me.
> 
> Lately, I have noticed that when she finishes her work and walks out to her car, coincidentally my hubby walks by the window or he is out on the balcony and glances her way for a split second.
> 
> ...


I'm sure she's noticed by now that she's being stalked. What I am wondering is it your neighbor lady isn't ready to offload her possibly because her own husband is too attentive. Just make that a hard no. If your husband does anything weasley trying to undo it then jump right up his butt and tell him it hasn't gone unnoticed that he's practically stalking her.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

DudeInProgress said:


> I just want to know what the neighbor’s doing to make enough mess in her house that she needs the maid every day…


If she’s hit enough, the guy probably throws his dirty clothes on the floor and puts flour on the counter just so he can claim she’s needed. Honey my house is filthy!
Lmao


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I think women are absolutely beautiful. I do look at times. It doesn’t mean I am comparing them to my wife.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm sure she's noticed by now that she's being stalked. What I am wondering is it your neighbor lady isn't ready to offload her possibly because her own husband is too attentive. Just make that a hard no. If your husband does anything weasley trying to undo it then jump right up his butt and tell him it hasn't gone unnoticed that he's practically stalking her.


In the meantime, get your ducks in a row and get ready.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> In the meantime, get your ducks in a row and get ready.


Get ready for what?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Get ready for what?


This won’t stop at gawking.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This won’t stop at gawking.


I think that might be a bit dramatic, but that’s just my 2 cents.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I think that might be a bit dramatic, but that’s just my 2 cents.


Yes, but you’ve also posted that sex has no emotional component for you and fidelity is not important to you.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yes, but you’ve also posted that sex has no emotional component for you and fidelity is not important to you.


I didn’t say fidelity wasn’t important to me.

I just think it’s a bit extreme to assume that a husband who is just looking at an attractive woman is going to do anything beyond just look. Maybe I assumed by “get your ducks in a row” you meant get ready for divorce or whatever you’re going to do when you find out they’ve slept together.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I didn’t say fidelity wasn’t important to me.
> 
> I just think it’s a bit extreme to assume that a husband who is just looking at an attractive woman is going to do anything beyond just look. Maybe I assumed by “get your ducks in a row” you meant get ready for divorce or whatever you’re going to do when you find out they’ve slept together.


It depends on whether you think the obvious way he’s gawking and drooling over this other woman right in front of and with no regard for the feelings of his wife “just looking.” He’s not glancing at her, he’s timing trips to the window and making a point to run to stare at this other woman. You also said that having a husband prefer another woman to his wife is “hot.” You’re entitled to your opinion, of course, but if a man is acting this way it’s a good idea to be prepared when you find out he’s cheating. It’s a good idea to have your ducks in a row all the time anyway, because it’s always a good idea to protect yourself and be prepared. People have different feelings about marriage and that’s fine. But the OP seems to not find this sexy or exciting and should very likely understand this is not a positive development.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It depends on whether you think the obvious way he’s gawking and drooling over this other woman right in front of and with no regard for the feelings of his wife “just looking.” He’s not glancing at her, he’s timing trips to the window and making a point to run to stare at this other woman. You also said that having a husband prefer another woman to his wife is “hot.” You’re entitled to your opinion, of course, but if a man is acting this way it’s a good idea to be prepared when you find out he’s cheating. It’s a good idea to have your ducks in a row all the time anyway, because it’s always a good idea to protect yourself and be prepared. People have different feelings about marriage and that’s fine. But the OP seems to not find this sexy or exciting and should very likely understand this is not a positive development.


Everyone’s entitled to their own opinion, of course. The OP has every right to feel the way she does, but even she said she’s become a little obsessed by this. How much of it is him really intentionally timing his walks to the window or into the balcony really to look at her and the OP’s perception that this is what’s happening.

Now, I will say for a grown man of whatever his age must be it does sound rather pathetic for him to be timing trips to the window or out to the garage just to get a glimpse of a hot made (sounds like they’re not interacting whatsoever but he’s simply looking from afar). Seems desperate. Totally different than just happening to catch a glimpse of her and appreciating the 5-10 second view. So if that is indeed what he’s doing…

Needless to say my ducks definitely are not in a row of any sort of formation for that matter.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

I just read some previous thread’s of OPs and yes now I definitely believe her husband is desperate enough to intentionally time his trips to the window just to get a glance at a hot young woman. SMH.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Everyone’s entitled to their own opinion, of course. The OP has every right to feel the way she does, but even she said she’s become a little obsessed by this. How much of it is him really intentionally timing his walks to the window or into the balcony really to look at her and the OP’s perception that this is what’s happening.
> 
> Now, I will say for a grown man of whatever his age must be it does sound rather pathetic for him to be timing trips to the window or out to the garage just to get a glimpse of a hot made (sounds like they’re not interacting whatsoever but he’s simply looking from afar). Seems desperate. Totally different than just happening to catch a glimpse of her and appreciating the 5-10 second view. So if that is indeed what he’s doing…
> 
> Needless to say my ducks definitely are not in a row of any sort of formation for that matter.


As I’ve not seen it I can’t say for sure what he’s doing, it’s certainly possible it’s her imagination. Someone else mentioned that this person has other threads and I haven’t read them, so I could be off base. 

I try to keep my ducks in a row, but sometimes it’s more like a trash can full of weasels. 

I would consider the lack of concern for her feelings more of a red flag than looking at a pretty girl. But again, it’s one thing to recognize that there are younger, prettier women than your wife and completely another to make it clear you wish she wasn’t in your way.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I just read some previous thread’s of OPs and yes now I definitely believe her husband is desperate enough to intentionally time his trips to the window just to get a glance at a hot young woman. SMH.


I honestly expected it to be other way. 🥺 Poor woman. She should line up her ducks and get them to help her carry her luggage.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Please read her other threads. OP has the actual hots for a younger male neighbor and was making every excuse in the book to gain approval for having an affair "romance" with the young buck. I don't think her husband is actually doing anything at all. I think this whole thread is nothing but a wayward in the making, justifying acting on her lust for the young stud in the neighborhood.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Please read her other threads. OP has the actual hots for a younger male neighbor and was making every excuse in the book to gain approval for having an affair "romance" with the young buck. I don't think her husband is actually doing anything at all. I think this whole thread is nothing but a wayward in the making, justifying acting on her lust for the young stud in the neighborhood.


I missed that one.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I have missed the gawking and drooling part in OP’s post.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

@Maryjean76 , you should talk to your husband about how this is making you feel. You will grow resentful if you don’t. 

Unless there are other things going on, I don’t thing to much of this.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Please read her other threads. OP has the actual hots for a younger male neighbor and was making every excuse in the book to gain approval for having an affair "romance" with the young buck. I don't think her husband is actually doing anything at all. I think this whole thread is nothing but a wayward in the making, justifying acting on her lust for the young stud in the neighborhood.


Ooh. Yeah, the glance at the woman might be the small point of joy in life this guy has.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Ooh. Yeah, the glance at the woman might be the small point of joy in life this guy has.


Possibly, men look at beautiful women, if he's obviously gawking, he's acting in a non-subtle and insensitive manner, but at least he's not trying to find every excuse in the book to get with her whereas his wife is openly lusting for the young buck neighbor and trying to justify a "romance" with the stud. The husband is only looking, hell, as per this narration, he hasn't even tried to engage her in conversations.

OP is a hypocrite for complaining about this while she is breathlessly engaging the neighbor man every time she can have an excuse to be in his company. I have no pity for someone in such a wayward mindset as they will find Liquorice Allsorts worth of negatives in their SO to justify their own immoral lust.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I really don't understand why these two are still together. Life is hell.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yeah it’s pretty hateful to gawk at a younger woman in front of your wife.





TexasMom1216 said:


> he’s gawking and drooling



So typical of your male bashing. You went from gawking, to gawking and drooling when in reality all OP said was:



Maryjean76 said:


> and glances her way for a split second.


----------



## Flowersandsand (7 mo ago)

Maryjean76 said:


> So my neighbor has this rather attractive maid that comes to work in her home every single day. I feel a bit threatened by her looks to be honest, she's much younger than me.
> 
> Lately, I have noticed that when she finishes her work and walks out to her car, coincidentally my hubby walks by the window or he is out on the balcony and glances her way for a split second.
> 
> ...


Y'all are whack. I am a maid, i do small houses, b&bs and high pay mansions all the same. Sometimes husbands interact with me in a lingering way and i think it's gross and turn our attention literally anywhere else. Not that some guys aren't good looking but it's the behavior that is gross. It's like they think I'm not going to notice lmao. I'm embarrassed for him and i hope you have tinted windows because if she saw the way he acted she might even refuse to clean for you.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Tell your husband you were speaking with the neighbor who commented about her maid actually being a cross dressing man. Act shocked, "my gosh, you would never know that was a dude".


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Liquorice Allsorts


I don't know if that is a cute play on words you put in there on purpose, or a mistake autofill, but either way, that made my day. 

And reminded me of my absolute favorite candy, next to chocolate. 

So thank you.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So typical of your female bashing. I guess women aren't allowed to have an opinion in your world.


What Rob said was an observation, and not female bashing in the slightest.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Perhaps I should have advised her to offer to have a threesome or tell him he could have sex with her if he wants. Or told her it’s obviously the wife’s fault because she’s a failure as a wife and that’s why he’s lusting after someone else. Would that have been “male positive” advice? 😂😂


You really should read the OP's other threads, especially about the neighbor man she wants to ****.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Possibly, men look at beautiful women, if he's obviously gawking, he's acting in a non-subtle and insensitive manner, but at least he's not trying to find every excuse in the book to get with her whereas his wife is openly lusting for the young buck neighbor and trying to justify a "romance" with the stud. The husband is only looking, hell, as per this narration, he hasn't even tried to engage her in conversations.
> 
> OP is a hypocrite for complaining about this while she is breathlessly engaging the neighbor man every time she can have an excuse to be in his company. I have no pity for someone in such a wayward mindset as they will find Liquorice Allsorts worth of negatives in their SO to justify their own immoral lust.


THIS must be what that other poster meant about “read her other threads.” In that larger context it sounds like she’s looking for an excuse to cheat.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Perhaps I should have advised her to offer to have a threesome or tell him he could have sex with her if he wants.


Coming from the self serving, blame shifting, hypocritical OP, yes. Wouldn't that be a nice thing to do for her husband. Have you read her other threads and her hots for a young dude.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Livvie said:


> You really should read the OP's other threads, especially about the neighbor man she wants to ****.


You shouldn't blame someone for not going back and reading every thread an OP ever posted before answering the current one. There is no obligation to do that.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> More female bashing.


How pathetic. Let's just say whoever spits first wins. Do you want a trophy?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You shouldn't blame someone for not going back and reading every thread an OP ever posted before answering the current one. There is no obligation to do that.


What's with you today? I wasn't BLAMING anyone, I was MAKING A COMMENT.

Stop creating conflict.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Livvie said:


> You really should read the OP's other threads, especially about the neighbor man she wants to ****.


I did and that totally changes my opinion of this entire situation. I should have read that first.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Coming from the self serving, blame shifting, hypocritical OP, yes. Wouldn't that be a nice thing to do for her husband. Have you read her other threads and her hots for a young dude.


I hadn’t. You’re correct, it changes everything.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I did and that totally changes my opinion of this entire situation. I should have read that first.


I was just suggesting, as part of the conversation. Too bad another poster decided to get involved and tried to create bad blood over it.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Livvie said:


> Too bad DownByTheRiver created a conflict and theadjack over nothing.


“Typical of your male bashing” is actually what started the conflict. But I’m used to that. Based on only this thread it wasn’t male bashing, that was just a pointless personal attack. Not against the rules.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

With regards to only what is presented in the OP if there is a smoking hot woman I am going to look

There is a difference between being sad and thirsty and a fixation on a particular person though. 

A random encounter there is no chance of impropriety (as long as we’re talking about a glance) I don’t see the harm in it. It means you’re human. I’m sure my wife would check out a handsome guy built like The Rock.

Now in the OP’s situation I would just confront him and tell him it’s sad that he’s intentionally trying to gawk at the maid. He needs to be snapped out of it.


----------



## Maryjean76 (Jun 16, 2020)

I think I am out of here. I thought this place was for helping others and offering support. I doubt there are any professionals on this forum from the responses I see.

I can count of my hands the people who provide some value to conversations. So far it seems to me there are only perverts or people looking to provoke (trolls) or offer pretty pathetic advice. For these latter, I feel sorry for them because they apparently have nothing better to do in their lives- so sad.

For the good ones, I hope you find a way to ameliorate this place and make it salvageable.

And to precise:

- Fantasizing about a neighbor doesn't mean that I wanted to to ****. Even my thread had the title "fantasize' for God's sake. Now don't tell me you have never fantasized in your life about somebody. I won't believe you. All reputable sources say it's rather normal. I personally know myself and that I can control myself because I have had the opportunity to cheat in my life many, many times and with some very handsome men that had other women drooling over. I don't act up on my fantasies, but I am human and have my moments of feeling sad for some reason or another.

-I am not a **** as some people here are trying to portray me. The neighbor is also no longer around as I am overseas. I don't even think about him.

-My neighbor has a maid every day because they are old and need help cleaning and she also gives insulin shots to the husband who is diabetic.

-I am not sexually depriving my husband, as a matter of fact for those perverts out there who may be curious, we have a very active life for our age, at the same rate as when we got married.

-I take care of myself and many report that although I am 45 I look as if I was10 years younger. I still turn heads and last week a guy in his 30s was trying to flirt with me at the beach. Of course, I told him to get lost.


For anyone here who needs help, please consider there are great books about marriage and you can find counselors on Just Answer and online. Now I know why people post here and never come back. 

Goodbye-and of course, now that I am out of the way- I of course expect for the pathetic trolls to take over with their childish tantrums and dirty non-sense. I promised myself to not come back- May the junk begin......this is so obvious I am sure you'll meet my expectations!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Maryjean76 said:


> I think I am out of here. I thought this place was for helping others and offering support. I doubt there are any professionals on this forum from the responses I see.
> 
> I can count of my hands the people who provide some value to conversations. So far it seems to me there are only perverts or people looking to provoke (trolls) or offer pretty pathetic advice. For these latter, I feel sorry for them because they apparently have nothing better to do in their lives- so sad.
> 
> ...


It's a social forum. The site never said it was full of "professionals" to help you. 

So, you can fantasize about a neighbor but your husband can't glance at the neighbor's maid? Haha.

Bye.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes just read one of your previous threads. As Livvie just said, it's ok for you to fantasize about this "single attractive neighbor" but how dare your husband check out this maid?

Get out of here with this BS!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> With regards to only what is presented in the OP if there is a smoking hot woman I am going to look
> 
> There is a difference between being sad and thirsty and a fixation on a particular person though.
> 
> ...


Its one thing to briefly look if you pass someone in the street to twice daily intentionally making sure you are in a certain place at a certain time to see said person. That is pretty desperate and sad.


----------



## Jimmysgirl (9 mo ago)

Guys look, it's what they do. There's a difference between glancing when you see her by chance and scheduling the opportunity though.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jimmysgirl said:


> Guys look, it's what they do. There's a difference between glancing when you see her by chance and scheduling the opportunity though.


Yes,its sort of creepy.


----------

